
Stop Chatting, Start Coding - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/07/stop-chatting-start-coding.html?2014-40
======
striking
(dang: this article's from 2014)

Two questions. First, can you provide proof for the efficacy of your methods?
What have you been able to do (in a tangible sense; how much money/time have
you saved) that wouldn't be possible without this method? Even one of the
writers of the Agile Manifesto badmouthed his own work a little while back
because he realized something was wrong
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538858)).

Second, I don't like the idea of hiring people as independent contractors
instead of employees. They lose many benefits and end up giving you most of
the control.

~~~
yegor256a
What kind of proof you can accept? The business is working and growing
(www.teamed.io), projects are successful, some of them are open source and you
can see yourself how they are being managed. How can I "prove"?

You're right, they lose many "benefits", but they gain a lot of freedom and
can get the same benefits on their own. It's a employee vs contractor
question. I believe, sooner or later, everybody will switch to contractors-
only business model.

------
msie
I wonder what the guy's profit is on this.

~~~
yegor256a
Money wise this model proves to be very effective. We use it for the last
three years in over 40 projects.

